# the pros & cons of 2



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

for those with 2 (or more?) pups...what do you see as the pros and cons of having 2 dogs?

keep in mind, i'm 57 and live alone, so there is no help on those cold early morning walks or at bath times

if you had one dog and then added another, were there any negative impacts on dog number one.

i am assuming that mugs will be overjoyed with a shorter (than me) playmate but i would hate to have him all upset about it.
he is a wonderful companion now and i don't want that to change.

any info from those experienced owners will be much appreciated.

joe


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have loved having two havs. You really get to see them interact and have fun together. RLH are fun as well. It would be just a little bit more to groom but to potty them they would both go out at the same time. I say go for it but I have four dogs so don't know if helped I any!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Joe are talking about specifically 2 havs or just a hav and another dog? 

I just have Quincy and then Vinnie my sheltie....but I love having 2 dogs. They play and chase and have a good time together. They still both adore me...and would pick me over each other,so that isn't a problem. As far as cons---I think the only drawback is twice the grooming and twice the poop! I pick up poop twice a day at my house! The grooming isn't horrible,but it does take some dedication with the 2 I have. I think there are ways around that too-----puppy clips and the other breed you choose will make all the difference for both Mugsy and for your up-keep.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Terriffic twos! Two is always better than one! The more the merrier!

Seriously, mine play so well together. I like that they have each other when I'm gone. Both of mine are in puppy cuts, so it's very easy to care for them. It's double the expense for grooming, vet appointments, etc...but also double the fun.

The only thing I would have done differently is, I would have had Rudy completely house broken before getting Rocky. That was a challenge for me. I'm the only one that takes them out, and I don't have a fenced yard. Other than that, I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks guys!

i would likely get a mixed breed from the humane society. they seem to always have a few shih tzu blends or bichon blends on their website. and a range of ages, today they have a 5 month old and 2 year old. mugsy will be coming up to 2 in 4 months so i would be happy with a similar age pup.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Joe, 

My husband and I have gone back and forth on this subject for the last few months. We have just about made up our minds to get a female, a small doggie much as you described, who needs a good home, not necessarily Hav. (Although that would be a +.) Cazzie is a dominant male so another male would be a no-no. He did so well with Jill's little Tess and that really decided us. The only drawbacks I can see are increased vet bills and traveling. We are retired, in our 60's. Let us know when you get your new furbaby!

Sue AKA Suzy


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

hmmm, i had not thought about male or female...
mugsy is a playful male that seems to be afraid of his own shadow somedays.
he will be 'fixed' in august.

as to the 2, i'm not afraid of the work or the cost so much as a negative effect on mugs.
but then there is the fact that he will have someone around all day when i'm at work and i like that idea.

joe


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi Joe - I think two are fabulous - I've always had more than one dog. With Havanese you want to get a breed that is playful and if you keep to the smaller sizes, the bath and walks aren't a problem at all. If you get another male, as long as it's younger, you should be fine. But if you have a choice, I'd agree that a female is better. Why not also contact breeders of the types you are interested in your area and see if they know of anyone who needs to re-home a dog. That way you'd get a purebred and have a better understanding of the temperament. Remember that it's best to have Mugs meet the potential new addition and to do it on neutral ground. Some had recommended taking them on a walk together. Good luck - I know how much you've really wanted another.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have two and enjoy seeing that they both adore each other and keep each other company. As Lisa suggested, I would consider a trial period to make sure Mugsy and the new addtion are suitable for each other. Even with pure breed Havs, sometimes their temperaments and personalities do not gel. My breeder selected Lizzie so that she and Benji could both thrive. Yet, she gave us 10 days of trial period to make sure that they really were good with each other. She gave us specific instructions as well to deal with both initially. It really helped with our transition from one to two and their bonding.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Joe, ditto on what Julie said! Both boys prefer us over each other. 

I have to say that Lincoln was not thrilled when we brought home Scout, since Lincoln is way more submissive. Scout drove him crazy a bit with the puppy energy and just his more dominant behavior. After about a year, they seemed to accept each other more - Scout behaves better, and Lincoln has learned to stand up for himself a tiny bit more. 

They just had a 12-day vacation from each other (they stayed with different friends when we went on our trip) and they actually seemed happy to see each other when we brought them back home! So, like an old married couple, they irritate each other some, they play some, and they are used to each other's companionship. I feel better when I have to leave the house. The ironic thing is that Lincoln is very happy being alone but Scout is not. So I guess the benefit of the second one has been primarily for us humans!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Joe,

I absolutely love having my three girls! Yes, even though I was thinking of having only two and then my breeder called asking me if we wanted to adopt Pebble's twin sister, we could not think of a better home than with us! Kohana (2 years old) bonded with Pebble right away ~ but Pebble was not sure of Kohana in the beginning. I know getting a puppy was the best for us as I think Kohana would not have been accepting to an older dog ~ there would've been dominant issues. I know Kohana very well and know it would only work with her and a puppy, now two puppies. She still is not 100% sure of Piper and sometimes gives her a hard time, but they are getting better. Yes, we do have times Kohana wants only our attention, but she has let everyone know who's the oldest dog and who's boss and the other two accept this. We watch and let them work it out and only intervein if things get too rough. Kohana is very accepting and lets her sisters roll all over her, take her food, and toys and you know I think she really enjoys having sisters. The dynamics did change when Piper came and now many times the puppies will play and Kohana watches or comes to me and DH for some love! I am so happy DH finally agreed to adding a second and now a third. We are stopping though at three, as it takes some time getting use to walking three, bathing three, and I'm sure challenging showing three ~ but we are getting the hang of it. 

Best wishes on your decisions on adding or not adding. Mugsy will be fine and loved just as much either way! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Joe,

I'm not sure I'd call them cons, but there are definitely challenges: 
- Being single, not having enough hands (how to scoop both of them up, if necessary on a walk; getting both in/out of my vehicle). 
- Again, being single, finding the time for work, errands, housework, 2x dog training, dog play...forget about a social life (unless it involves taking 2 dogs!)
- Having two they also pick up on each other's bad habits (barking!!!) very quickly. (And why is it the same doesn't seem to apply to good habits?)
- Since Tess is such a picky eater, I feed 2 different diets and have to stand & watch them eat so that Cody doesn't eat her food
- If there's something chewed, or possible blood in the urine on a pee pad, etc. - trying to figure out which one it is
- You said it's not an issue but for me, 2x vet bills, grooming bills, medications, etc. can become daunting
- If I want to go on vacation - I can't take two on the plane, and to leave them home it's much more challenging to find someone who is willing to watch 2 versus 1.

Most of the challenges (figuring out how to walk two, bathe two, etc.) just takes some patience and creativity. I do think being single adds an additional element - maybe just psychological but I'm very aware of having no choice but to do everything myself and having all of the responsibility. Like, if something happens to me, how do I make sure both are taken care of - is there someone willing to take both dogs into their home?

With all of that said, none of those things are serious enough to have ever made me think getting two wasn't the right thing (for me). Although I still feel guilty for having to work full time, I do like that they have each other - in fact, there are times now when I feel a little left out! And as much as each likes their time with me, their opportunity to interact with each other provides something I can't give them.

I understand being concerned about how Mugsy will react. To start with I'd take him with me to meet the other dog and see how they interact. Is there a trainer/professional you know who could go with you to assess their personalities? And then, just be patient and willing to adapt - you'll do fine!

I think you and Mugsy will both love having another dog in the pack.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh yes, transporting is a big deal with three! Today we all go to the vet ~ all three! Sometimes I wish I had three hands. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think one of the important things to watch out for Joe is dominance. Since you are considering a second mixed breed of dog etc. just be careful of dominance. This was a huge factor for me when getting Quince. I had Vinnie first----and Vinnie is very laid back and submissive,so I didn't want to bring in a little dominant dog and ruin his life!ound: My goal was always to get Vinnie a buddy,a pal-not a boss. With many breeds(especially the toys/terriers)this seems to be the issue. If Mugsy is pretty shy and submissive,you will want to be very careful of the dog you bring in. A puppy might help the situation,more so then an older dog,and sex varies within the breed. If I was getting another hav...male or female would make no difference to me,but the females are more dominate in the hav breed specifically. Just some things to consider----:hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Joe, I'm glad you started this discussion because I'm thinking about getting another Hav and some of the remarks are making me think of a few things better. I think it would be great for Cicero to have a playmate to join him on his RLH's. DH is thinking that maybe Cicero would not like a new one to share part of our attention. I think DH is worried that Cicero would want to spend more time with a playmate than cuddling on his lap.  I'm thinking that Cicero is so good about his potty and what if I get one that is hard to train and Cicero starts marking over the new one...ughhh. 

I am at the point where I believe that when and if it's right for us -- a little furbaby will present itself somehow and we will know it found us -- and we will be ready!!
Just look around and when you see 'the one' I think you will know it's right, and there will be no doubts or questions in your mind.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not sure I can add too much to what has been written here. We got our second Hav (Sedona) simply because I really wanted another baby (since we couldn't have human ones) and the opportunity presented itself when we went to visit our breeder at a show because it just HAD to see 14 Hav puppies all together. I fell in love with one and my birthday was coming up so my DH figured it would be a great birthday present and it would shut me up about wanting another puppy! . 
For most of my life we've had multiple dogs so I didn't give it that much thought. 

Other than cost issues I don't see any real cons to having more than one. They are great company for each other while we work and though they are definitely bonded to each other they are each bonded to us even more. 

We recently added a beautiful Sheltie to our family. She is three years old which means I have a four year old and two three year olds. The only thing that gives me pause is that we will have to endure three beloved "kids" growing old together and suffering the infirmities of old age all at the same time and we could potentially lose them at roughly the same tiime. The thought of it breaks my heart. For that reason only I kind of wish they were further apart in age.
I know you would love having two but do introduce them on neutral territory if you can to see how Mugsy would react to another dog.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe,

I have two boys and two girls. I would have no problem getting either. There certainly was a (short) period of adjustment when everybody wondered if the interloper would be a problem. As for Milo and Bailey, they are best buds and spend a lot of time together. The girls are much older, and at times want to get away (temporarily) from the puppy exuberance.

I've always felt it was better for the dogs to have each other when I have to be away from home. They're never alone and nobody seems to mind that I'm sometimes not here. I too do it alone and there are moments when I'd like to scream (usually when cleaning up a mess ) but I wouldn't have it any other way. I'd say go for it, but I think you've already decided to do that.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

so far mugsy has not had a negative reaction to any dog that he has met.
we had a doggie party last november and he just loved all the pups that showed up.
he had a playdate with an older (4yr) dog this past sunday and he was so excited to have a playmate.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Joe!

I pretty much have had the same experience as most people here. The two dogs together is overwhelmingly wonderful. They keep each other occupied, they are never lonely when we go out, and the dynamic in the house completely changed (it became a lot more fun around here watching the boys play!) A few things are a little more challenging, like walking both boys, but after 2 weeks I had the system down pat and had no more problems with tangled leashes etc. 

I think the big adjustments are 2X the vet and grooming bills, and the whole travel issue. Before, we had many family members who were eager to babysit Lito because they had a single dog and the two could play together, or because they knew they could handle just one furbaby. Since we got Nico, there are only a select few family members we can ask and/or trust to take care of both of them because it is so much more work in terms of attention, brushing etc. to ask of another person. 

Good luck and I hope you decide to add a second, I have loved (almost  ) every second of it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill said it so well and I agree with all her points, as I do with others that have been made. Julie has some valid points.

I am a SAHM (well, I was when we got our 2nd, Sammy), work part-time now, and having another Hav was the best thing we did.

Dale wrote: *"I am at the point where I believe that when and if it's right for us -- a little furbaby will present itself somehow and we will know it found us -- and we will be ready!!"*

This is how I felt at one point too. After barely mentioning to someone that we might want to add a second Hav to our family, maybe, one day,.... I got an opportunity that we couldn't pass up and that's how we got Sammy. They are the same age and I have no problems with them being two males. They complement each other beautifully.

Yes it is twice the expense, but it's way more than twice the fun and joy. At least for us it is. My teens aren't so convinced. lol I actually have more free time now that we have two because they entertain each other well and when we leave, we don't feel as badly. I couldn't think about doing the whole baby/puppy thing again, but Sammy was 7.5 months when we got him and that worked out very well for us. It just "happened" and everything fell into place.

It sounds like Mugsy gets along well with other dogs and that you are more than ready for one, so go ahead, Joe.  If you're willing to pay twice the bills and feed, train, groom and care for two pets then that's great.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pretty new at this since we've only had Shamouti for 5 weeks but so far so good! Rufus loves having a playmate and took to it right from the start. The two of them keep each other company well and they play good and hard and wear each other out well. Rufus has taken on the parent role as well as friend, so he's been very helpful in teaching more of the bite inhibition ( I have hardly a scratch this time!) and he's also teaching him to behave and be quiet at work. I waited until Rufus was fully housebroken to add another to our home so I've only had the one to work on potty training with. I've had to learn some new tricks to keep the boys from playing around at potty time and I'll need to work out the walking two on a leash part once Shamouti finishes his vaccines and can begin walks. With two in long coat it would be more brushing or two in short coat is more $$ for the groomers. 

Sometimes, I feel a little out of the mix since they play so well together, like when Rufus wants me to throw a toy for fetching and after the first few times the boys start chasing each other instead of playing with me! But I know they're better matched for that kind of play and it makes me happy to see Rufus enjoy him so much. My two are great separated too. I can take Rufus with us to go pick up pizza and he is happy to go alone or I can take Shamouti to puppy class and he is happy to be with me for our special time. eace:

Just for an example...
I take both boys to work every day. I walk out to the car with my purse, my coffee, Rufus on a leash, and Shamouti in his carrier. I should have super buff arms any day now LOL! When we bathe the dogs, one is in the ex-pen and one is getting the bath. You already have the ex-pen so no problem! When I brush teeth, one is getting brushed, the other is excitedly licking the face of dog no. 1 trying to get the yummy chicken flavored toothpaste and I'm laughing so hard I nearly bust a gut! 

It's double the vet bills, double the food bills and yeah more poo, but for me it's worth every penny. You just learn ways to deal with it all if it's what you truly want.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I'm pretty new at this since we've only had Shamouti for 5 weeks but so far so good! Rufus loves having a playmate and took to it right from the start. The two of them keep each other company well and they play good and hard and wear each other out well. Rufus has taken on the parent role as well as friend, so he's been very helpful in teaching more of the bite inhibition ( I have hardly a scratch this time!) and he's also teaching him to behave and be quiet at work. I waited until Rufus was fully housebroken to add another to our home so I've only had the one to work on potty training with. I've had to learn some new tricks to keep the boys from playing around at potty time and I'll need to work out the walking two on a leash part once Shamouti finishes his vaccines and can begin walks. With two in long coat it would be more brushing or two in short coat is more $$ for the groomers.
> 
> Sometimes, I feel a little out of the mix since they play so well together, like when Rufus wants me to throw a toy for fetching and after the first few times the boys start chasing each other instead of playing with me! But I know they're better matched for that kind of play and it makes me happy to see Rufus enjoy him so much. My two are great separated too. I can take Rufus with us to go pick up pizza and he is happy to go alone or I can take Shamouti to puppy class and he is happy to be with me for our special time. eace:
> 
> ...


I agree 1000% Christy!!! :whoo:2 are great!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you can tolerate the extras - poop, food, vet bills, grooming, etc, then it is all worth it. I wouldn't trade having two. If I had the time, I would have 3!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe, I think Jill and Christy posed the pros and cons beautifully. The work of two is outweighed by the company they offer each other and the joy they give you. The financial matters are very personal. It really is double the money on most things. With boarding or traveling being the only obstacle we have really faced. some how vacations were much easier to take when we just had Jasper. When boarding them is as expensive as an extra week of vacation you think twice.

The only thing I would add to what is been said, there are times I have wondered if Jasper would have been happier as an only dog. Now don't get me wrong, I think he loves Cash, but I think they are very different dogs-- Jasper loves to walk for miles but does not play --and Cash loves to play for hours but not so crazy about long walks and he can't get Jasper to play with him. so if I had it to do over again I think I would look for a dog with more of Jasper's energy level. So I would say try to figure out what kind of dog mugs relates better too... is it a sweet girl, a dominant bitch, a rembunctions buddy?... If I had been more observant I would have noticed that Jas was more playful with sweet little girls...but I had always heard two nuetered males make the best buddies so that is what we went for. So take mugs to meet and play with as many dogs as you can and see if you can see a pattern. 

good luck, and keep us posted of your search (with pictures please>)


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

this afternoon i put an ad on the net asking about adopting a havanese. i said i was looking for a playmate for mugs and that i was not looking to pay more than a token amount. i mentioned house training problems thinking maybe there was someone out there who might be frustrated etc.
i received a reply from a breeder in saskatchewan (next province over) who has a few dogs looking for a retirement home.
i replied and am now waiting to hear back. she wants me to fill out an application and will send some pics, i think.
this could be it.

joe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my joe....You just made me so excited for you!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news as I do honestly think the more havs the best- with having one maltese, it is absolutely amazing how much the havs are truly alike! I also think it is important to give each dog individual time with you. Today for instance, I ran errands in the morning and took Dasher with me and then met my husband for lunch. Dasher just laid down under our table and watched everyone. In the afternoon, I also had to go run another errand and just took Dora and we went for a walk while we waited. I really try to do give each dog individual attention, I will take one out at a time to train, to go for a car ride, etc. That way you can concentrate on one for the time as well.

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Joe, what exciting news. I can't wait to hear that you've got a buddy for Mugs.

Everyone, I love how you give each their individual time. I'm so well trained from having kids, that each gets the same as the other. Being a single mom, it's a lot harder to give one just special time alone. Luckily they have different interests, so I can be with one while the other does their own thing. Kind of works the same with two dogs too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- that is why I have to have 3 so no one stays home alone


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhh, this sounds like a dog needs a home and I'm hoping he finds it. Yep, this might be it. Looking forward to hearing...and seeing a pic.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joe, that is exciting news! Hope it works out!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

It is unanimous! I love having 2! They are 16 months apart- just like my children! I am glad you are getting another Hav- they have such delightful traits and I think they know they are from the same family! Just remember, it is a change, and change takes time- everyone needs to adjust to one another. So if it seems a bit uncomfortable at first between the 2, this will pass in time. The 2 dogs needs to figure things out with each other and with you.
Good Luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Joe, that's great!!! We've all got our paws crossed for you.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

When you all brought home the new dog were you able to leave them alone together right away?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe,

I'm so excited for you. What a great thing that would be for everyone concerned. I've got fingers and toes crossed. I can't wait till you hear from the breeder again.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tiff said:


> When you all brought home the new dog were you able to leave them alone together right away?


Tiff, they do not recommend you leave new dogs together, unattended immediately. Mine are both adults and I felt pretty comfortable leaving them together after about 2 weeks (and it was probably another 4 weeks before I stopped worrying every time I came home whether I would find on beaten up.) The deciding factor for me was that I had seen no aggression on the part of either dog, including during play.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

been doing the email thing with the breeder today.
it might be more expensive than i would have preferred but no amount has been firmly set yet. shipping would also have to be factored into it.

they have a few 3 to 5 year old dogs ready to retire. no pics yet...

i also got a second reply that i believe to be a scam. one of those we will ship the dog to you and and you will never see the dog scams, just send us the $$ for shipping.
dispicable folks.

and a 3rd reply from a mother going through a divorce, no payments from the ex and needing to get rid of all their pets. sad... but the hav is 10 years old and i wonder if that's too big of an age gap?

keep ya'all posted.

joe


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Joe it sounds like some good options at least. What province are you in ? I'm not sure which side of Sask. you were referring to.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joe - I'd pass on the 10-year old, it's just heartbreaking to lose them when you've only had them a short five or six years.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

hedygs said:


> Joe it sounds like some good options at least. What province are you in ? I'm not sure which side of Sask. you were referring to.


i'm in edmonton, alberta, so west of sask. north of montana and south of the north pole
joe


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Joe - I'd pass on the 10-year old, it's just heartbreaking to lose them when you've only had them a short five or six years.


i know. but it's sad to think of that poor pup being handed off because of a marriage break up. with me, at least i know she would have a good home and a loving environment.
but you're right...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

mugsy said:


> i know. but it's sad to think of that poor pup being handed off because of a marriage break up. with me, at least i know she would have a good home and a loving environment.
> but you're right...


Oh Joe what a sweet sentiment.

I'm from Winnipeg originally so I had to check.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

the peg? winters peg?
sorry, coulnd't resist.

kinda funny as i'm originally from new york city myself!!

joe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe,

You'll know which one is right for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Joe, I'd pass on the 10 year old. I think Mugs would be happier with a pup closer to his age and then you also have to wonder how long they would have together and how sad when the older one passes...
I hope one of the others is a perfect match, but if not, there will be one soon I'll bet!



Tiff said:


> When you all brought home the new dog were you able to leave them alone together right away?


No, it wouldn't be right to leave them together right away without giving them some time to adjust. My boys bonded right away and haven't shown any aggression towards each other. I felt safe with them right away, BUT I still kept on eye on them just in case!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*We plan to add another*

Hi, Joe. Our Daisy is 14 weeks old and we plan to add another puppy next year. Our daughter bought one of Daisy's brothers and named him Toby. They live close enough for us to visit back and forth. I wish you all could see how EXCITED Daisy and Toby are to see each other! They have such a great time playing together. My daughter has two other dogs (a mini Aussie and an American Eskimo) so Toby has other dogs to play with all the time. Daisy just has us - except for visits...and I would like her to have the companionship that expanding our pack would provide her with. We're also in our 50's...

Lynda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG, Lynda, that is one of the cutest photos I've seen! Adorable!

Now _everyone _will want a second Hav! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Joe...when I got my second Havanese I didn't think too awefully hard about it as I just loved the breed so much that I wanted a second.

Looking back, I have NO regrets!!! Sophie and Gabriel just love each other (although Sopie can be the bossy one) and when we go out they are perfectly content to be with each other.

All of the extra work, bills, grooming and sometimes health worries has been worth all of the incredible joy that they give you...

I'd like to ask everyone is ANYONE regrets getting a second..

I say GO FOR IT! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> OMG, Lynda, that is one of the cutest photos I've seen! Adorable!
> 
> Now _everyone _will want a second Hav! :biggrin1:


Jane #3????? :biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

this afternoon was very with emails passing through cyber space at cyber speed but have heard nothing these past few hours.
my last email asked about a specific cost, they had stated the cost would be for neutering/spaying and then i would need to have the pup shipped, about a 10 hour drive from me.
i filled out an application and faxed it back to them and did a short profile of mugsy for matching purposes.

i dislike waiting and my guess is they are done for the day.

will post as it progresses.

joe


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Jane #3????? :biggrin1:


Not....just....yet..... :biggrin1:

Joe, I hope you find a great match for Mugsy!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Joe...are you letting Mugs hair grow out? Isn't your avatar pic from when the groomer first cut him?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Good luck Joe!*

This sounds wonderful for you! And for Mugsy.

Riki was ten months old when we got Daisy, and I haven't looked back since. They adore each other and Daisy cannot stand to be without him. Riki grew up his first year as an only, so he is more attached to me and more independent. But he waits by the door for her and cries if I take her out alone. They even play mostly with each other even on havanese play dates...although we met some forum members at Sue Nelson's memorial...and they played well with their new buddies.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

yes, the avatar pic is about 2 or so months old.
mugs looks pretty good these days, more like i had wanted as an 'after' after his haircut, more like the 'hank cut'.

for some reason i cannot load photos here. i moderate a photography site on the net and post pics on it w/o problem, but here i always get a cannot connect to server message, no matter the size of the file.

i will keep trying...

joe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lynda's dogs...*

So adorable both of them.

One of my friends has Daisy's half brother. They are good buddies, but unfortunately they have moved to the East. When I visited him, he was kissing me the whole day. Riki still goes nuts when we drive by their old house.

Those two puppies are gorgeous!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, bummer Joe...I'll have to go look on FLCKR to see a Mugs shot!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*so how do we see the flckr photos?*

I'd like to see him in long hair, how do we do it.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'll post some new pics on flickr on the weekend.

joe


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Joe...I don't know how to find you on flickr...help!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Diane, just click on the "flickr" under Joe's name.

Michelle


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OHHHHHH!!! DAHHHHH :brick:

THANKS! :hug:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

click on flickr in my signature.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*He is a stunner*

Now that is a coat I would definitely keep long...he is a real beauty. What colors were his parents? Wow. It is such a unique and amazing coat!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*speaking of coats*

Joe, I just bathed my two. Amazing that it doesn't take that much longer to bathe one than two. The challenge are the ten nails that need clipping on each, cleaning the ears, and brushing them out. But it is a full night's work...and someone's gotta do it. They both smell so nice and look so good.

In Riki's case it is truly only moments away before he will go outside and mark his territory and find something out there to skunk himself back up!

Daisy will smell sweet for at least a week!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have not read all the posts, but let me say until Havanese, I never considered 2 dogs. And now I would never consider less. Whatever cons people mention--more poop, more grooming--they are irrelevant to the laughs you have owning 2.

Today's story: hubby and I were remaking a bed with clean linen. We threw a sheet over Brutus and Roxie did "tricks to get to him. Hubby thought that Roxie was picking on Brutus while he was "down" and I thought she was trying to rescue him from the sheet. Either way, it was hilarious. It made the bed making fun!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I have not read all the posts, but let me say until Havanese, I never considered 2 dogs. And now I would never consider less. Whatever cons people mention--more poop, more grooming--they are irrelevant to the laughs you have owning 2.


Very well said, Cheryl! I totally agree!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

not a peep from the breeder today.

sometimes my impatience gets the best of me but i also look for a sign that might suggest a path to follow.
the humane society's website has no small dogs today, i had thought of taking a run down there at lunch time for a look. and the saskatchewan breeder has not answered my morning email.

grrrr


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

got a quick note from the breeder, they had a death in the family.
she will get back to me on monday.
joe


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mugsy said:


> got a quick note from the breeder, they had a death in the family.
> she will get back to me on monday.
> joe


That's awful for her, and I understand it's hard for you to wait. She was very kind to get a note off to you. Hang in there Joe. This at least lets you know how thoughtful the owner is, therefore there's a good chance the dog has been well loved and cared for and will make all the better a pet.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

good buddy said:


> That's awful for her, and I understand it's hard for you to wait. She was very kind to get a note off to you. Hang in there Joe. This at least lets you know how thoughtful the owner is, therefore there's a good chance the dog has been well loved and cared for and will make all the better a pet.


I agree. Hang in there Joe. This sounds like someone that will be good to work with and that you could get a well-loved Hav.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i agree, the breeder seems very up front and sincere. there is no immediate rush really. the dog would be neutered/spayed before coming to me so that would require some time to be done and have the dog heal a bit before traveling.

i have a question about choosing a pup, a male or a female?
if these dogs are retiring from breeding would there be a future health difference between a male and a female. i mean, the female does most of the work here and her body would have been more stressed, even if only bred for a few years.
i'm told the age of the dogs is usually between 3 and 5 years.

joe


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GREAT shots of Mugsy, Joe! I just checked out your flickr acc't. So, he had brown tips before his cut, right? That was very, very nice! I like the longer hair now too.


----------

